# Storytellers free give away



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Just put up my new book on Kindle, for those who are interested. Here is a description:

"A deadly living darkness sweeps across the city states of Myrrh, a land where a mighty council of Sages conjure magical creations through the use of stories.

Join Alena and Gailen, two apprentice Sages bereft of guidance, and a strange young man named Targ, discovered at the close of a legendary cloudless storm, as they struggle to survive in a world foreign to evil..

As old laws are shattered, and the impossible becomes possible, those who survive must learn to unlock the possibilities hidden within themselves."

Here's a link http://www.amazon.com/Storytellers-ebook/dp/B0031ER0XM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1261322932&sr=1-1

Oh and it's only .99


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

A recent review:
"_I like it. For the longest while, Eleman and Brighton's interactions reminded me of Harry Potter or the Lord of the rings. I honestly wouldn't be surprised if, years from now, I see this in a movie form and being as popular as J.K. Rowlings Harry Potter series. I think a stronger title would be in order, but everything in the story is exciting. The best story I've read so far on Authonomy. How it is only ranked 300 right now is mind boggling to me. I have it backed and plan on keeping it there for some time. Well done!_" ---XoADreadnought (Authonomy)

Give it a try, it's only 0.99, what could it hurt.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0031ER0XM


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Another review of the book:

*" Sharlow
I was going to ask for a read swap but as soon as I read your pitch I just couldn't resist diving straight in. Bard Magic - this is my kind of story! I'm also a big YA fan and at this moment I am frowning, wondering how on earth I haven't read this before.

You pen a memorable opening. I particularly like how you feed in back story, almost without the reader noticing it, but getting the info over. Exquisite scene painting and extremely accessible prose makes this world easy to step into. Your characters have depth and life, and for me the priceless line of the chapter is 'It must be great to summon stories and do all kinds of magic.' - oh, yes indeed&#8230;!
Eleman immediately puts me in mind of the archetypal mage/druid/wise man, seen in many guises throughout stories from ancient times until now: Gandalf, Obi-Wan Kenobi, Terrytop (my book) and so many others. You are stirring the subconscious of the reader using this kind of device&#8230; but I think you know that already. 
Brighton is a very worthy protagonist and he is very easy to like at this innocent stage in his development. The only hitch I had is the name Brighton is a little distracting for me - it carries a southern England city meaning&#8230; but that could just be me. 
I actually gasped as Eleman was hit. Oh my! I hope for the archetypal return!?!
And what a great prologue ending. This sets the book up beautifully.

This is now top of my 'read whole upload' list. And I hope to have some downtime next month to savour the rest of Story Tellers. Without doubt, I would buy this book.
An honour to shelve"
David*


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

It's been up for 0.99 sense i put it out. Most likely I'll being raising the price to $1.99 next Monday. So if anyone wants to still get it for the good price of 99 cents, then this is your last few days to get it. Thanks everyone just thought I'd let people know ahead of time.


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey Sharlow, 
    Just curious; I don't own a Kindle, so I was wondering if your book will be available in paperback form any time soon?
-Jenna


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

J.E.Johnson said:


> Hey Sharlow,
> Just curious; I don't own a Kindle, so I was wondering if your book will be available in paperback form any time soon?
> -Jenna


Yes I have it set up at create a space at the moment, but I stopped getting it ready when i looked at how much it would cost people per book. I just thought it seemed way to much. I still may as a family member whats a copy, actually two, so I've been dragging my feet.


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Well I'm feeling pretty good about passing the first round of ABNA. It's going to be interesting to see how well I do in the next round.


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Well I gave it a shot at $1.99 for a month, and sales were way sown. I don't think I had enough exposure for that level at the moment, so I'm back to .99 cent level to get the book moving again.


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

I got my first sales on Smashwords, now at a total of 5. They apparently come in spurts there.. But I also got my first review there and thought i'd share it. Just to nice not to.


"Review by: Tina Mann on Apr. 22, 2010 :          
The best word to describe this story is amazing! The characters are well developed as well as engaging. They come to life which makes it is hard to put down. It is easy to see the scenes through the writers eyes with his vivid descriptions. It is exceptionally well written with creativity that pulls you in and keeps you there reading chapter after chapter! I look forward to reading more from this writer."


Oh and I think he gave me a 5 stars to. Nice. here I pretty much gave up on checking that sight to. Guess there is hope for it there as well.


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

I just noticed kobo has my book on sale at the moment for .79 cents dor anyone that's interested. here's the link:

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Storytellers/book-41UIOEoP3EG8_nR0hoOhAQ/page1.html


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Thousands of years ago, the great Sage Montok Waynew signed the Book Accords, in which it was declared that all books must edify and instruct for the good of all mankind. Created in the hope to end the tyranny that had come into existence in their time, it was widely received and ratified by all living Sages as a good thing in the wake of the last great Story wars. So it went, that those books that were not found desirable were burned or destroyed, to protect all future generations. 
  Gailen, Alena and Targ find this peace is about to end. In a world where Sages can summon stories to life to do their bidding, these three apprentices must find where they belong, when the laws of the past seem to no longer exist.

Storytellers, is a 72,000 word count Young Adult Fantasy, which combines myth and legend with popular fantasy and a unique magic system. It is the first of a three part trilogy. That sets up future books and introduces the reader to the power of stories, and how they can be used for good and bad.	

Synopsis: SPOILER ALERT=======SPOILER ALERT========SPOILER ALERT=========

For those who are still not sold on it.
    
  The story revolves around three young apprentice sages, that find themselves caught up in a battle between good and evil. A cache of dark story books has been unearthed by an untrained sage, and has released a malevolent entity that now influences a young boy named Brighton, who has inadvertently unleashed it's evil on the world.  
  
The Sages of this time have long become nothing more than wise women and old sages that do little more then influence crops and help prevent stillborns. They quickly succumb to the evil entity, leaving only Gailen, Alena, and Targ to stumble around and become the world's reluctant heroes.
  
Along the way, several other personages interact and help influence the world's course for both good and bad. Raven, a young man captured and transformed by the evil entity. Darrius the youngest sage and only true survivor who was away during the catastrophe. And Fey, who is a story construct summoned by the apprentice Targ, in fact Morgan Le Fey.

  The final twist to the plot is that Targ himself is a person out of time and space. A young man from our time, who struggles to come to grips with his place in this world and the stories he must learn to use and control, before they control him.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Sharlow - I love the cover of your book! I can almost smell the old leather.

Joel Arnold


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Joel Arnold said:


> Sharlow - I love the cover of your book! I can almost smell the old leather.
> 
> Joel Arnold


 Thanks! J.L. Penn designed it for me! She did a good job.


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Part two of the Storytellers saga is now available through the Amazon kindle!

The war has come to an end. The once mighty Council of Sages is no more. The evil that had destroyed it is now gone, or has it. Dark things now roam the night preying on the unwary traveler. A new council of Dark Sages attempt to rule from the night. While a new more powerful Raven seeks to find his place in the world.

Join Alena, Gailen, and Targ as they try to rebuild what was lost, and try to learn what has now been found.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Sharlow said:


> Thanks! J.L. Penn designed it for me! She did a good job.


J.L.'s portfolio is growing!


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

daveconifer said:


> J.L.'s portfolio is growing!


 Before you know it, demand for her help will take all her time up, and she will have to change professions to graphic artist, or at least cover designer.


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm putting Storytellers Adept, book two in the saga, is now on sale for 0.99 for a limited time.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Today's featured author at the Indie Spotlight is

Friday: Martin Sharlow - Storytellers

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Today's featured author at the Indie Spotlight is
> 
> Friday: Martin Sharlow - Storytellers
> 
> ...


Thats right, I almost forgot about that. Thanks Ed! I appreciate it!


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Next Monday 6/14 I will be putting in a price raise for both books. Hurry now if you still want them for only 0.99


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

I know, I know I said I was going to raise the prices of all the Storytellers saga last Monday. But the response has been so good, I feel like maybe i should keep the sale going till the end of June when the new royalty rates are going to be going on line then.

So I guess I'll just make it official and extend the sale of this series to the end of June. so if you would still like to pick this series up for 0.99 each still, there still more time.

_*Sale extended till the end of June!!!*_


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Here it is.



A Stirring Reminder Of The Transformative Power Of Words, June 22, 2010
By Apex Reviews (Durham, NC USA) - See all my reviews
This review is from: Storytellers (Storytellers Saga) (Kindle Edition)
Thousands of years ago, in the wake of the great Story Wars, the great Sage Montok Waynew signed the Book Accords, thereby decreeing that all books be required to edify all of mankind. By doing so, it was the hope of the Sages to eradicate the crippling tyranny that had come to suppress the spirit of freedom and enlightenment worldwide. As a result of the new Accords, all books found to be undesirable were subsequently destroyed - lest they hinder the growth and development of future generations; however, in an age when the laws and traditions of old began to carry less and less weight, it was up to three brave young apprentices to restore peace, harmony, and understanding before the darkness of oppression reared its ugly head once more... 

Combining taut action with an intriguing central storyline, Storytellers is an engaging, imaginative fantasy thriller. Ostensibly crafted for younger readers, author Martin Sharlow's engaging tale of ancient myth and legend holds a salient appeal for all fans of quality literature - regardless of age. How is this possible? By keeping true to the spirit of its title; Sharlow's own commendable storytelling does much to bolster the key premise of the story: to illustrate the power of words as they connect to create stories with the ability to shape and mold us in ways we can hardly imagine. 

The solid debut of what promises to be a thrilling new trilogy, Storytellers is a vivid reminder of the striking beauty - and portentous danger - of language. A recommended read. 


Chelsea Perry 
Apex Reviews


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Just made a new book trailer. First one that I've ever tried to make.






Take a look at it. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Imogen Rose said:


> Nice!


Thank you very much. I was actually more nervous about releasing this then the actually book. Stupid huh? lol.

I just got the draft back for storytellers one book trailer, so hopefully I'll have that out soon.


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Well here's my trailer for Storytellers. I hope you enjoy. Also, it's still only 0.99 cents.


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

I've had the 0.99 sale for book one going for quite some time now. I even extended the sale beyond the end of June. So if you want to still pick it up for less then a dollar, better hurry. I'm making the price increase later today, and amazon will most likely take a day or two to change it.

For all those who purchased Storytellers already, thank you, and I hope you enjoyed the book.


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Storytellers: Adept, sale is over today. I'll be raising the price on this book later today, and I expect Amazon to take a day or two to change the price. So if you still want this book before it goes to $2.99, then you better hurry.

Thanks to everyone that has already bought Adept!


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Well the sale is off. It ended at the end of July. I hope who ever wanted it, got it. The price is now at $2.99. Out of the two books, I like Adept better then book one. Maybe it's because I knew the characters better now, or maybe they just grew more, either way, I prefer book two over one.

The cool thing is, I think you can actually read this book as a stand alone, as the story is completely self contained. It does take off where the other finished, but I don't think it's necessary to read book one.

Here's the trailer I made for it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sharlow--

The trailer looks good!

I've merged this thread with your previous book thread, since it covers your whole series.

Thanks for understanding!

Betsy


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Well, August seems to be a very slow month from what I'm told. In truth it is for me. As such, my Storytellers series is back on sale for the month of August. I hope everyone enjoys it. As this will be a limited time sale. 

Watch Targ and his two Sage apprentices search for a way to reach Baydeep and the Council of Sages after suffering the loss of their mentors to an unprovoked attack by the entity known only as "Them".

Without guidance or help, the three must rely on each other, as well as the few stories the three posses. Gailen with his feral story gives him the ability to become more wolf like, with enhanced hearing, stealth and strength. Alena with her Mahote story, and Targ a man with out any memory of his past, desperate to find out who or what he is.


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

With Christmas nearing quickly, I've decided to lower the price for it. So here's your chance if you have been waiting for it to go back on sale!


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow, I haven't posted anything on this thread in over a year... Bad me. "Storytellers" will be free for the Kindle on January 6th and 7th. So if you haven't picked up a copy. here's your chance. So don't forget! =)

http://www.amazon.com/Storytellers-Saga-ebook/dp/B0031ER0XM/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_5


----------

